# How to calculate your fuel consumption



## Hooked (6/8/18)

http://www.capetownetc.com/news/how-to-calculate-your-cars-fuel-consumption/






– Fill up your tank.
– Set your Odometer to zero.
– Drive your car as you normally would, such as to work and back, and stick to the same routes.
– Drive until your Odometer reaches 400 kilometres.
– Make sure to write down the distance you have traveled, as well as how many litres of fuel was consumed.

“Now, you’ll be able to calculate your car’s efficiency, based on how you normally drive,” the AA said.

*To calculate your car’s fuel efficiency, do as follows:*

– Divide the distance traveled by the number of litres consumed.
– This will give you the kilometres traveled per litre of fuel consumed.
– To convert to km/litre to litres/100km, divide 1oo by km/litre.

This will show you how fuel efficient your car is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (6/8/18)

Hooked said:


> http://www.capetownetc.com/news/how-to-calculate-your-cars-fuel-consumption/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait! Does your car not do this for you automatically?
The last car I had that didnt do this was a 1998 Model....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (6/8/18)

Christos said:


> Wait! Does your car not do this for you automatically?
> The last car I had that didnt do this was a 1998 Model....



I concur. What car in this day and age (apart from a Datsun Dead) doesn't have a trip computer?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/8/18)

must be a west coast thing

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (6/8/18)

Christos said:


> Wait! Does your car not do this for you automatically?
> The last car I had that didnt do this was a 1998 Model....


Asset tracking has become so much easier with technology lol


----------



## Hooked (6/8/18)

Christos said:


> Wait! Does your car not do this for you automatically?
> The last car I had that didnt do this was a 1998 Model....



@Christos Obviously not all cars do it automatically, otherwise this article would not have been written a day or two ago. 

My car doesn't. I drive a 14-year old Toyota Corolla which has none of the fancy gadgets. Funny thing is that although the car is 14 years old, the engine is still new - it has only about 116,000 on the clock! The car belonged to my parents who lived in Jeffreys Bay and they didn't do much driving, so I consider myself very lucky and grateful to have it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (6/8/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I concur. What car in this day and age (apart from a Datsun Dead) doesn't have a trip computer?


My Toyota etios doesn't

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (6/8/18)

Some cars only tell you how many kilometers you getting per litre.

I only understand "economy" as my car tells me - 7litres per 100kms. So I understand that's it's pretty economical.

I had to work this out the other day for a co-worker, in a relatively modern Getz, albeit not a newer i20 or whatnot.

She was using around 36 litres to do 450kms.

So I found the method, times the litres by hundred and then divide by the kms. So she was using 8.0l per hundred, which is not bad, but not great.


----------



## rogue zombie (6/8/18)

@Hooked this day and age, ain't nothing like a free or paid off car that works.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog (6/8/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> My Toyota etios doesn't


Nor does my Isuzu

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (6/8/18)

Hooked said:


> @Christos Obviously not all cars do it automatically, otherwise this article would not have been written a day or two ago.
> 
> My car doesn't. I drive a 14-year old Toyota Corolla which has none of the fancy gadgets. Funny thing is that although the car is 14 years old, the engine is still new - it has only about 116,000 on the clock! The car belonged to my parents who lived in Jeffreys Bay and they didn't do much driving, so I consider myself very lucky and grateful to have it.



Should you decide to sell it you'll get quite a bit for it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis (6/8/18)

My El Camino doesn't   I also can't afford to even drive 400km to test it. I estimate around 7km/l

The two bikes also don't give me a figure. 
If the suzuki dies it means I don't have fuel and used about R150
Once the fuel light on the Harley comes on I know I used about 8l. Anywhere between 10km/l to 20km/l depending on how heavy my hand is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mad_hatter (6/8/18)

Basic trip computers / OBC's have been in cars since the late 80s. When someone refers to them as "fancy gadgets" I die a little on the inside....
Even 13 year old corolla's like this one have them:

https://www.autotrader.co.za/used-c...160i-gle-fpa-3fa31d29ea134ee2a2b9034265469f5c

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (6/8/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Should you decide to sell it you'll get quite a bit for it!



Toyota said that model was a particularly good model and they often have people asking them if and where they can get one. No reason for me to sell though as the car's in good condition. It was in perfect condition until I got it, but now it has a few minor scrapes. Problem is I'm short and I can't see where I'm going.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spongebob (6/8/18)

Nope  my 2005 almera doesn't  and even though she's 13 years old she still gives me 15 kms to the liter 


mad_hatter said:


> Basic trip computers / OBC's have been in cars since the late 80s. When someone refers to them as "fancy gadgets" I die a little on the inside....
> Even 13 year old corolla's like this one have them:
> 
> https://www.autotrader.co.za/used-c...160i-gle-fpa-3fa31d29ea134ee2a2b9034265469f5c



Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro (6/8/18)

I get around 12km/l how on earth is 7km/l economical at all? :/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maxxis (6/8/18)

Spyro said:


> I get around 12km/l how on earth is 7km/l economical at all? :/



7l/100km


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (6/8/18)

Maxxis said:


> 7l/100km
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My mistake

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/8/18)

This can be helpful if you a Rep and need your company to pay you back month end.

If not then doesn't really matter how many km you get cause it ain't gonna change a thing in your life.

What's more important figures is how many seconds can I get from 0-100.

But I know @Silver might like this as at one stage he loved jotting down hes juice and battery life consumption 

Ahhhhhh... the good old days.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (6/8/18)

Hooked said:


> .
> – Make sure to write down the distance you have traveled, as well as how many litres of fuel was consumed.


How do u know how many liters of fuel was consumed ???

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (7/8/18)

My 2008 Ranger does not have a fuel consumption indicator. But everyday driving im at 10l / 100km. Onroad, off road over small hatch backs

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (7/8/18)

I struggle with mine to see how many litres I have used per km


----------



## JurgensSt (7/8/18)

Been driving 4x4 D/C for a couple of years now.
Don't look at consumption anymore.
Just stop at garage and tell the man to fill up, cry for about 2 min and then pay the bill and go.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Caramia (7/8/18)

I get 9.1 - 9.7L/100km on my Mini, not a very economical little getaround
But then again, I used to get 4km/litre on the Landy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (7/8/18)

Caramia said:


> I get 9.1 - 9.7L/100km on my Mini, not a very economical little getaround
> But then again, I used to get 4km/litre on the Landy


Yip.This is where I am at the moment


----------



## jm10 (7/8/18)

12-14lt per 100km petrol vehicle
11-12lt per 100km petrol vehicle
10lt per 100km diesel bakkie
10lt per 100km petrol half ton bakkie




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (7/8/18)

Fuel consumption in my car is very different to before I got my fuel card back... I miss the days of under 10l/100km.


----------



## Genosmate (7/8/18)

My main car for a while was a Toyota FJ Cruiser,don't think that had a fuel computer (I don't do instruction manuals) but I know it sucked juice!
Now I drive a Land Rover product,I'm pretty sure that it has a fuel computer but I'm shit scared to play with it in case in goes wrong

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (7/8/18)

My 2.8l Sahara did 10l/100kms in traffic and 8l/100 open road. In 4 low it did 12l/100kms.
My 3.6 Rubicon did 12/100kms irrespective of conditions. In 4 low it did 18l/100kms.

Currently doing 3.1 to 3.9l/100kms when driving like a granny and 8l/100kms when in sport mode. Averaging out to about 6l/100kms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (7/8/18)

Christos said:


> My 2.8l Sahara did 10l/100kms in traffic and 8l/100 open road. In 4 low it did 12l/100kms.
> My 3.6 Rubicon did 12/100kms irrespective of conditions. In 4 low it did 18l/100kms.
> 
> Currently doing 3.1 to 3.9l/100kms when driving like a granny and 8l/100kms when in sport mode. Averaging out to about 6l/100kms.



Impressive figures for such big, heavy things!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (7/8/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Impressive figures for such big, heavy things!


They were the 2012 and 2013 models.
The new v6 pentastar engine was 25% more fuel efficient that it's predecessors.
Still heavy as I was paying over 6k a month on fuel. This is one of the reasons I sold them and I do miss them terribly.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (7/8/18)

According to my calculations, my etios hatchback is doing 7l /100km. That's too much for a hatvhatch don't u think ??


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (7/8/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> According to my calculations, my etios hatchback is doing 7l /100km. That's too much for a hatvhatch don't u think ??



It's about right if you're driving it hard-ish or in traffic most of the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (7/8/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> It's about right if you're driving it hard-ish or in traffic most of the time.


Oh yea you are right, I drive towards and fro. Town during peak hours and I hit the gas pedal hard for more pickup


----------



## zadiac (7/8/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I concur. What car in this day and age (apart from a Datsun Dead) doesn't have a trip computer?



They are not very accurate and work by average. I compared @Hooked 's method to what the car's computer told me and the computer was quite far off. I have a 2007 Mercedes C class. So I don't really trust the computers. I like to do it manually. I trust myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (7/8/18)

zadiac said:


> They are not very accurate and work by average. I compared @Hooked 's method to what the car's computer told me and the computer was quite far off. I have a 2007 Mercedes C class. So I don't really trust the computers. I like to do it manually. I trust myself.



That's odd. Trip computers in all my cars (even all the Frenchies) have been pretty much bang on.


----------



## Raindance (7/8/18)

Do not trust a VW trip computer! It has a little sensor that tells it when you are looking at consumption and shuts down two cylinders during that time.

Nonsense asside, i do not go by what the tc tells me, most are optimistic and programmed to give good news. Neither my current vehicles have them and they are not missed.

Fill up and divide the km’s traveled by the litres put in tells you k’s per litre and thats all you need to know.

The Mazord dc gets ten to the litre no matter what and the Jimny tries to beat it, almost getting there at eleven to the liter. When driving like a grownup it is capable of almost fifteen though.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------

